# Cherub mods and servicing



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello,

maybe a slightly unusual question, but what kind of mods do people normally carry out on their Cherub?

From what I know its a really good machine so it would be interesting to know what people are missing features wise.

On a slightly separate subject, what's the usual servicing kit and what needs checking, changing and at what intervals?

Thanks!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I would also like to know both these things.

I did order a service kit but it did not come with any labels/diagrams/instructions so no idea what goes where!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

@coffeebean, you are a Fracino expert aren't you? Could you share some of your experiences please?


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Do people mod cherubs? I think that most just use their HX and BD machines as they were intended


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Just wanted to add a pic of what turned up in the service kit...


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The only mod that I made when I had mine was to replace the steam wand with the Londinium one - prettier and steams milk in a more controllable manner

Beyond that, I wouldn't have much to suggest. The machine works well and you could be in danger of throwing a load of money at it for little or no return. The biggest change in the cup that I made was by upgrading my grinder


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.fracino.com/parts.html

Have a look at the Cherub pars diagrams, you have o rings and washers from the steam and water valves, group head gasket and shower screen...... you can see where they all go in the diagrams.


----------

